# Looking for a SD Trainer around Chicago.



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a friend looking for a service dog in the Chicago area. I'm looking for recommendations for trainers he may interview.

Thanks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi David!

I don't know if he's done SD's but we can Highly recommend Carlos Aguirre for training. It would be worth a phone call. He may have some recommendations. Wolf?s Lair K9 | Professional Dog and Puppy Training Services in Northbrook, Highland Park, Glencoe, Winnetka, Kenilworth, Wilmette, Evanston, Glenview, Skokie, Northfield, and Highwood, Illinois (IL) 

Carlos has been a HUGE help to us!

*American Temperament Test Society Apprentice Testers*


Officially tested over 300 dogs
 *AKC Canine Good Citizen Evaluators*


AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy / Canine Good Citizen
 *Tom Rose School for dog trainers

Master Trainer & Certified Decoy*


Obedience (Traditional & Motivational)
Working Dog Imprinting
Agility
Tracking (Footstep & Air Scent)
Scent Detection (Narcotics, Cadaver & Explosive)
Teaching & Implementing Training Programs for Working Dogs
Trained numerous of different breeds in obedience, protection, tracking & detection.
Police/Military K-9, Search and Rescue, Civil Protection & Security
Sport (AKC Competition Obedience, Agility, Tracking & Schutzhund, Ring, PSA)
 *Trainer and Director of Protection for Aldens Kennels*


Directed the bite work program
Trainer for all classes and in-kennel training
Managed kennel facilities
Over all upkeep and standard operating procedures
 *Cerberus Security Group joint contract for working dogs*


Joint venture contracts for canine and personal security USA, Middle East, Caribbean’s and Canada
 *Mondioring Decoy certification*


USMRA Decoy


Moms


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi David!
> 
> I don't know if he's done SD's but we can Highly recommend Carlos Aguirre for training. It would be worth a phone call. He may have some recommendations. Wolf?s Lair K9 | Professional Dog and Puppy Training Services in Northbrook, Highland Park, Glencoe, Winnetka, Kenilworth, Wilmette, Evanston, Glenview, Skokie, Northfield, and Highwood, Illinois (IL)
> 
> ...


Thanks Moms ?


----------

